# How did you meet your b/f or husband?



## Pink_minx (Dec 4, 2005)

I met my bf online (thedilly.com) a couple years ago.  We known eachother for a year then stopped talking for a long time then after a year later I IMed him on AIM one day and found out he had a g/f shucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but we still talked anyways.  He was having problems with his g/f and I was there chatting with him lol giving him advice saying everything will be fine etc. etc. then a couple weeks later they broke it off (yes!) lol not to be mean.  Then we started talking for awhile. Months went by I wanted to see him cause he lived in san jose where my cousin lived and I go visit there every now and then.  Then we finally saw eachother I really really liked him cause he was such a hot football player haha and was so sweet and kind to me.  We talked non stop and finally he asked me to be is "girlfriend" YAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had a long distant relationship which was really hard and sad at times not seeing him much.  Then he decided to move to where I live after we graduate highschool and went to a college very close by. And now we are still together and been together for 1 year and 4 months! 

I was just thinking if I have never IMed him that day we wouldnt be together now.  Weird how one little decision can make a big change in life.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 4, 2005)

haha.  in '97, he used to be my high school judo instructor (six year age difference).  needless to say, i did NOT impress him with my techniques since i was seventeen at the time (he told me later that he thought i was a fish-i got thrown easy).

a couple of years back, i was waitressing the graveyard shift at a local restaurant.  he used to come in drunk off his ass with his friends and since he was a regular, i chatted him up a bit. (i flirted to get more money.  i'm notoriously dense when it comes to someone hitting on me).  he would ask me to go clubbing with him and his friends and i used to have a strict rule about dating customers.  

don't ask me why i said yes.  i don't know to this day WHY i said yes, but we ended up making out at the club.

okay, going back to my denseness-- i saw that as kind of funny and brushed it off... until he would find reasons to stop by every night after- to use the bathroom, to get a soda, etc.  i called my friend who worked under him (my boyfriend's a manager) and he told me that he was asking questions about me- if i was seeing anyone, etc.  

i got it after that.  we've been dating ever since.  he's seen me through two E.R. visits (i got in a bad car accident and a very bad bout with the flu) and met my mom for the first time when he was driving her to see me at the E.R. after the car accident.  yeah.  he's still here


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 4, 2005)

i met my boyfriend online (myspace.com) while he was overseas in okinawa and we talked for about 5 months then he got to come home on leave for this last month and we spent almost everyday together and have been dating for a lil over a month i love him so much but now hes back in okinawa for atleast 7 more months before he takes leave a gain


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 4, 2005)

online on a message board almost 5 years ago. we will be married 4 years in april 06.


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 4, 2005)

True dork that I am, I met my boyfriend at a graduate academic conference.  I was giving a paper on society's psychological fascination with serial killers, mainly Jeffrey Dahmer, and afterwards, he came up to me outside and told me that his hometown was near Dahmer's hometown (what a pick up line!).  At the end of the conference party, we ended up talking about music and philosophy and whatnot (mainly disagreeing about various philosophical thinkers), and eventually he asked for my number.  It was pretty much a love at first sight kind of thing, really, and we've been together ever since!


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 4, 2005)

10 years ago, I was on a date with his bestfriend....oops


----------



## Pei (Dec 4, 2005)

He works for my dad and he had slogged 7 years since then.lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_10 years ago, I was on a date with his bestfriend....oops _

 
Same thing with me, only 5 years ago.   We've now been married for 3.5 years now!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I met my husband almost 2 years ago on the old Billy-Corgan.com forums. We started emailing each other daily in February and in March we decided to make it exclusive even though he was in Austria and I was in North Carolina. We started calling each other once a week and one day in April he called and said that he had an important question for me. He asked me to marry him right then and there on the phone. Mind you we had never met in person but still I said yes because I knew that what we had was very special. So, he mailed me my engagement ring and some money for my plane ticket and on July 3rd of 2004 I moved to Austria. We got married just 6 months to the day that we first met, August 25th. We are still going strong. And in July of this year I got to personally thank Mr. Corgan for the part that he played in our relationship. I know it seems "wow" to some but you just know when something is perfect for you and my husband is totally perfect for me.


----------



## niecypiecy (Dec 4, 2005)

I met him in the spring of '98 in the old mirc forums (are they still even around?) - he came from Ontario to visit his brother who lives nearby and we met up for Pizza and Canada Day fireworks - he was in town for a few days before he had to go away with the miltary for 3 months - he called me every day and when he got home decided to move from Ontario to be with me.  We have been together ever since


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 4, 2005)

I met my husband as the result of a Yahoo personal ad in 2000 (I had moved away after high school and when I came back, I basically knew nobody and my best friend was not a good source for meeting people at all).  We went on two dates then didn't talk for 6 months because I did some stupid stuff then 6 months later, he sent me an email to check up on me.  We started talking again and a month later, we went out again and I pretty much stayed with him from that point forward.  We got married in May of 2003


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 4, 2005)

Aw what sweet stories! some of us have a lil in common by meeting our loves online thanks to the internet.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 4, 2005)

I met my boyfriend at Church... hahah yes i do get some laughs from that. but this was back in high school. we were both 16 going on 17. we started dating a few months after we met. he broke up with his at the time, girlfriend just to go out with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and now... 6 years later, we are still together. we are moving out in february FINALLY after saving money (its pricey to live out here in so cal!) and we dont plan to get married until we are done with school and have saved enough money for a house.
i think we are pacing ourselves quite well <3


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 4, 2005)

i met my DH 13 years ago at the mall! his family had just opened a store across from my mom's store, and i fell head over heels in love the 1st time i saw him!! (as corny as that sound it's true!) that's what made me believe in love at first sight.. i called my best friend that very same day and told her i just saw the man i'm going to marry! after that i called almost every friens i knew to find out if any of them knew him, and once i did, she helped arrange a "chance" encounter with him, and 2 years of dating, and 11 years of marriage later , we're still going strong!!


----------



## vloky (Dec 4, 2005)

In a private chat that one of my online friends started, and his real life best friend started. We chatted on there for around a year and in i.m.s Started talking on the phone, and now a year and a half later I live with him. I moved from minnesota to south carolina for him.


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 4, 2005)

Thru my cousin. My boyfriend is her husbands nephew. They told me he was moving up here and when we met we clicked and we been together since.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 4, 2005)

My hubby and I are high school sweethearts!!!  Yeah, I know, it's corny.  We've been together for 10 years.  We graduated high school in 1995, so yeah, we made it pretty far.  I just love him to pieces!!!


----------



## tricky (Dec 4, 2005)

i too met my bf on the internet (old anti-social.com forums). we started being "exclusive" in May '00 after 1 year of chatting. we had a LD relationship for 2 years then i moved to CA to live w/ him in October '02. so weird to think it'll be 6 years this May.


----------



## vloky (Dec 4, 2005)

I always feel like such a doofus admitting I met my boyfriend on the internet. It's becoming really common though, I guess.  Any of you others feel the same?  I have some family members that tease me over it. Bah.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 4, 2005)

I met my husband in June of 1995- I wanted a date for the big local 4th of July celebration.... Anyways Mom took my sister and I to the lake after she got home from work quite a bit (I just graduated from HS).  He showed up the first day and a friend who I hung out at the lake with hit on him (so I figured he was interested in her because she was really coming on to him).   So I mentioned I'd be back the next day (didn't know his name then) - anyways finally made it back the next day and he was there- then we found out that we were both raised in Nebraska and Oklahoma for part of our lives so that was neat -  we ended up getting married by November of that year.  Funny you never know when you will meet the "right" one.  I guess it just happened early for me.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_I always feel like such a doofus admitting I met my boyfriend on the internet. It's becoming really common though, I guess.  Any of you others feel the same?  I have some family members that tease me over it. Bah._

 
Yeah, I get teased a lot over the fact that my husband and I met on the internet. And teased even more for agreeing to marry a man that I had never met face to face with. Also for packing it all up just under 6 months of knowing him to move to Europe to be with him. But hey, it worked great for us and I am a firm believer in following your heart. Glad that mine lead me here.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_I always feel like such a doofus admitting I met my boyfriend on the internet. It's becoming really common though, I guess. Any of you others feel the same? I have some family members that tease me over it. Bah._

 
Yes I felt the same way too...when I first met my bf's parents and we were at the dinner table they asked us "so how did you two meet?" and I was like "on the internet" and they had a weird face to them like 'Oh ahh yeah' Like they were so suprised about it and my bf's sister's fiance was like "my friend met his wife from the internet".  And his parents were like oh i see.  Haha I guess it was weird to them.


----------



## Cruella (Dec 4, 2005)

These stories are great!  I'm not surprised that so many people have met their significant others through the internet - it really allows people to get to know each other better.

I met my husband in 1999.  At the time, he was married but separated from his wife and living with another woman (we will call her M) and her 3 kids.  My dear friend, Ray, was living with them (just as a roommate - nothing too kinky there). I went to visit Ray and as we walked around the town, we kept running into Ben.  He just seemed to show up wherever we were.  Back at the house, he was incredibly attentive to me, bringing me a drink and food and putting a pillow under my feet.  I was freaking out since I figured he was married to M and was the father of her kids and I didn't want to get my ass beat.  When I asked Ray about it, he told me that Ben was married, but not to her and wasn't the father of the kids.  Oooookay - I was totally confused and figured it was best to not get involved.

Ben and M broke up shortly afterward and Ben left town.  Fast forward to 2001 - I'm at Ray's new place and he gets a phone call from Ben, whom no one had heard from in 2 years. He is back in town and asks about me but I'm not interested since I had just been through a hellacious relationship.  Ray gets his number and tells me to give him a call because he would treat me like a princess.  What the hell, I figured, I could use some fun with no strings attached.  

We began dating in August 2001, by October he was living with me, in November he formally filed for divorce.  His divorce became final on the anniversary of our first date and we got engaged a month later.  We were married in Las Vegas in July 2003.


----------



## user3 (Dec 4, 2005)

I met my husband when I was in 9th grade he was in 10th. A good friend of mine who happened to be a good friend of his introduced us after I saw him walking across campus. I was like Who the hell is that and how can I get to know him!! Funny, but is was "lust" at first site that turned into love. I found out he was a "bad boy" so I kind of didn't want to date him. He started seeing my best friend but it was an odd relationship and he really played with her head. The summer after my sophomore  year we started hanging out with him and a few of his friends. One thing lead to another and I started dating him at the end of Sept 1993 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We got married when I was 21. We have been together for 12 years and have a wonderful son together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He still gives me butterflies!


----------



## KJam (Dec 5, 2005)

I met my husband in 1984 when I was 15 (I'm so old)! After 4 years of dating, we married in 1988. It's been over 20 years and a lot of fun with amazingly little drama for 2 dumb, lovesick kids from New England!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Yeah, I get teased a lot over the fact that my husband and I met on the internet. And teased even more for agreeing to marry a man that I had never met face to face with. Also for packing it all up just under 6 months of knowing him to move to Europe to be with him. But hey, it worked great for us and I am a firm believer in following your heart. Glad that mine lead me here._

 

i packed up and moved away 5 months after we had met. friends and family were really really mad that i did that. but almost 5 years later we proved them still to be wrong, and that this was ment to be!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i packed up and moved away 5 months after we had met. friends and family were really really mad that i did that. but almost 5 years later we proved them still to be wrong, and that this was ment to be!!!_

 
Glad to know that I'm not the only one who's "crazy".
Like I said, you just know when something's right.
This was by far the best decision that I've ever made and 
I would'nt change a thing as to how me and husband met.
I believe that everything happens for a reason.
Best of luck and to you and your hubby.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Glad to know that I'm not the only one who's "crazy".
Like I said, you just know when something's right.
This was by far the best decision that I've ever made and 
I would'nt change a thing as to how me and husband met.
I believe that everything happens for a reason.
Best of luck and to you and your hubby._

 

same to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what i did was also the best decision ive ever made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ive always lived by "everyting happens for a reason" it just seems to make things better that way!! good and bad!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_same to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what i did was also the best decision ive ever made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ive always lived by "everyting happens for a reason" it just seems to make things better that way!! good and bad!!!_

 
YO! I think that you are like my twin or something. It was scary enough just having the same name and now all of this? Crazy dude!
But I so totally agree with you.


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 5, 2005)

Online. Lavalife. Weird part is, the first night we went out, we were trying to figure out where to go, and he suggested this one place. I said, "well I was there last night, but I don't mind going back". He looks at me and ays, "Oh my God, I was there last night too! What time were you there?" I'm thinking aloud, going "we were there until about 10 and then went to [this little neighbourhood bar near my friend's place] and he cuts me off and is like, "Holy crap, I went there after too!" Two places, together at the same time. But we met the following day. Funny hey?

That was nearly three years ago


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 5, 2005)

in junior high /highschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was 14, he was 16, we were great friends. i met him bc his sister (now my sister in law) was a good friend of mine, so she introduced me to him.
anyways we were very good friends, he had a gf when i met him and i was in a dating frenzy (don't say anything, i was too young to know better lol!), after about half a year he declared to me and told me if i wanted to try, he would break up with his GF, i didn't want that and i was with someone else, and wasn't interested in my "best friend", lol. after 1 month (2 weeks after my b'day, when i made out with him) i ditched my SO and he ditched his and we've been together since. i was 15 and he was 16. i'ts been 7 and a half years since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no, we're not married yet, and IDK if i want to, i def want to be with him but for personal issues i don't want to be married.... maybe someday.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 6, 2005)

My now-boyfriend-of-three-years was in a class of mine at University of Florida. Some chick wouldn't let me borrow her notes for a day I missed class, so he offered his, and his pathetic attempt to get my attention was soooo obvious. The next day, I returned his useless notes and he started trying to chat with me about some dog he was getting (I had a fear of dogs after growing up with a Jack Russel we eventually had to put down bc he was so aggressive--to the point of me going to the hospital twice). Then he insisted on walking me to my car....and I had to explain my car was in the shop, so I was getting a ride from someone else....my MOM....LOL....

So, he keeps "bothering" me the next few days, walking me to Starbucks, etc., but he was nice and had cool stories. Examples: he was in the circus for 2 years (Barnum & Bailey) when he was 14, he'd clocked over 500 jumps from a plane, he took videos of other peoples' first sky diving moments, he got paid to train people to jump in Iceland, he's really into cave diving (like 200++ feet), etc., etc....But still something wasn't doing it for me. I don't want to offend anyone, but he looked like a frat boy. Maybe they're different elsewhere, but here they're pretty much all categorically assholes, and the sorostitutes are all bitches, so I avoid that scene like the plague.

Then one day, he accompanies me to a two-hour class I HATED, but they took attendance (in a 600 person class) so I had to go. He turned to me at one point and goes, "I don't mean to be rude, but you're not in a sorority, are you? You kind of have that look." And then I was hooked. LOL ok, not totally. We went to a movie, I met his dog (and have since adopted her as mine and I am the biggest dog-loving-freak EVER), he met my mom and she loved him (she's incredibly hard, no, impossible to please)...

I must say his frat boy looks are now gone. His spiky, blond-tipped hair is now burgundy-brown, his earring is gone, his hideous silver nikes have been replaced with pumas and diesels, and his polos and cargo shorts have all been phased out for Juicy Couture shirts and Seven Jeans. His taste in music is way better now, also. Still can't get him to stop with the G.D. chick flicks. I don't want to say I changed him, because everything was his decision, but I think I've been a good influence on him. And he has definitely been a good influence on me. He allows my thick sarcasm, but he keeps me from being cynical and skeptical about love. He's seen me through some really rough times. I'd never dated anyone for more than a month, and I am almost positive this boy and I will be together for life.


----------



## firefly (Dec 6, 2005)

i walked into his restaurant on my 17th birthday to pick up my friend who was working there...he told his friend that night he was amazed & stuff and I started coming in w/ a new BF a month later (in august) to visit my best friend. me & that guy broke up in a month. He hired me to work in early November & we got along great. Right after x-mas him & his g/f of four years broke up. a month later he told my friend he had feelings for me but wouldnt pursue anything till I was legal lol...We waited 5 1/2 months and I've been w/ him ever since (1 1/2 years)! He's 24, I'm 19. It's the first relationship where I didn't have to go get the balls and pursue anything..and I must say it's refreshing! I love him so much-he's a great boyfriend (oh and he's a musician too, so he plays the guitar and mandolin for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 6, 2005)

My husband and I met in highschool 7 years ago. He had dated one of my friends and they stayed friends after they broke up. One day she told me that he liked me and a couple of months later we started dating. Been together ever since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: That is the EXTREMELY condensed version...for your viewing pleasure


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

In a party... I can't tell you more because.... the only thing I remember is 'whisky' and 'tequila'.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 18, 2006)

We sat next to each other in Computer Science class and I hated programming... well I liked the concept of making things work... but I sucked at it. I had a boyfriend already but my computer science buddy use to help me with my programs... we had this anal teacher... so he would quickly lean over and fix things for me and we started talking because of that. He asked me if I had an AIM screenname... and I gave it to him and eventually I talked to him more than my boyfriend. My boyfriend and I broke up at the time because nothing was good or bad about us... it was just there. A few months later my computer science buddy and I started dating and it's been 4 years =)


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 18, 2006)

my boyfriend and i met in elementary school,of course i was "cool" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and he was an adorable nerd so once we got to middle school we both went with pretty diffrent "groups" then we got to highschool and didnt talk,i was with someone through my entire highschool years but we did break up,then a little over 2 years ago he found me on facethejury.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  he im'ed me like "is this jessica markowitz,the one that went to gilbert porter elementary?" i at the time did not want to be in any kind of relationship but we did meet up and hung out a few times (as friends) so i let him chase me for a good 3-4 months before we became official,needless to say we are in the same "group" now,and i couldnt be happier


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 19, 2006)

I hired him!! He came in for a job. I was part of the interviewing committee and he was my first choice, in many ways! We have been married 2 years, and we STILL work together!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

p.e. class. & have dated for 5 years since.


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 19, 2006)

seriously, i met my boyfriend in a strip club.  

i used to work as a cocktail waitress at this dinky little strip club about 10 minutes from where i live (i now work there as a bartender).  i always worked friday and saturday nights, and my now-bf and his friend would come in on one of those nights, sometimes both, and just drink shots left and right.  all of the dancers loved these guys and would not let the boys tip them.  my now-bf would hit on me all the time, and every time i'd say "i have a boyfriend," which at that point in time was true.  but eventually i broke up with the guy i was seeing, and let it spill to one of the dancers just how heartbroken i was. well, she let it slip to my now-bf that i'd broken up with my bf and convinced him to ask me out since he had a crush on me!  

i really didn't think anything would come of our first date, but we both had a great time.  we've been together now over 6 months!


----------



## ben (Apr 19, 2006)

i love telling this story!!

i met my boyfriend for the first time about 15 years ago, at wix-brown elementary. we had a good thing going on back then, he'd chase me around on the playground trying to grab my butt, and i'd let him. we also pretended that we were married and had kids and we'd sit together on the school bus and hold hands, this last 2 years....on and off, kiddy style until we went to highschool. in highschool we went in different ways. this summer i saw his picture on a dating website : P and sent him a message right away. at time time i was away in japan and he was in canada, but we made plans to meet up and have dinner when i came home in a month. 

that month past and i came home and we meet up, and kept on meeting up until one day i asked him if he wanted me to be his girlfriend.....(so cheesy, i know). he said yes and we've pretty much been together since....it's only been about 6 months but i have a good feeling about where we're going and i have never been happier!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_i love telling this story!!

i met my boyfriend for the first time about 15 years ago, at wix-brown elementary. we had a good thing going on back then, he'd chase me around on the playground trying to grab my butt, and i'd let him. we also pretended that we were married and had kids and we'd sit together on the school bus and hold hands, this last 2 years....on and off, kiddy style until we went to highschool. in highschool we went in different ways. this summer i saw his picture on a dating website : P and sent him a message right away. at time time i was away in japan and he was in canada, but we made plans to meet up and have dinner when i came home in a month. 

that month past and i came home and we meet up, and kept on meeting up until one day i asked him if he wanted me to be his girlfriend.....(so cheesy, i know). he said yes and we've pretty much been together since....it's only been about 6 months but i have a good feeling about where we're going and i have never been happier!_

 
very cute!
i got married in 5th grade in the p.e. field,we divorced in 6th grade lol.


----------



## alt629 (Apr 19, 2006)

kinda boring, i met my SO b/c he works in the same building but not for same employer.

i miss the old timey how we met stories though.  one of my grandmas met her husband when she and a friend were walking to a roller skating rink and he pulled up with a bunch of guys in the car and was like, wanna ride?  then they all rode around all night.  seems like today that's not safe.  my other grandma was sitting on her future husband's parent's porch - he came home (was living on his own) and saw her, asked her if she wanted to get a milkshake.  she said yes and the rest was history.  soooo cute!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

I met my hubby in 1988 (yeah, I'm getting old) at a summer camp.  We were penpals for years before we finally got together in 1993 and have been together ever since.  Oh we got married in 1999.  Took us a while to get to the altar


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Pink Lily - I also met my bf at a strip club... 

Hehe, it was my good friend's bday and there were male dancers - needless to say, him and his friends showed up _after_ those dancers were done!

I dunno, but something just "happened" that night. I wouldn't call it love at first sight because I know a bit of the "happening" was liquid love... I also found him slightly irritating for the next few weeks that we dated (lol, he is Asian and I wasn't very familiar with Asian dating styles...)
We just stuck it out and now we have been together for over 3 years. I love him more all the time (awwww...) and could not be happier


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 20, 2006)

Well...I was walking down Sunset Blvd. looking for a john to help me pay my rent...when this rich dude pulled up and was looking for a date.  I told him my price and hopped in his ride.  We did the nasty and then started talking...he found out I was just trying to survive and that I was really a nice girl...and I found out he was just a lonely rich man.  I broke my rule and kissed him, he told me I was a pretty woman and we've been together ever since!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







     NOT!!!  HeeHee!

Seriously...we met on the internet in a writer's circle..we were reading and editing each others manuscripts, and we eventually fell in love.  That was 10 years ago.


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

Lavalife baby.  A bunch of my friends have met their SOs on it =)  Seems to be more popular in Canada than in the US.  Hooked up with SO just 4 months after breaking up with my ex of more than 8 years.  Needless to say, things were pretty rocky for the first like 6 months!!! I was soooo not ready at the time.  But it all worked out - all good in the hood now =)


----------



## sunsational (Apr 29, 2006)

i met a lot of my exes on lavalife. lol

but i met my current BF on craigslist.com

do you tell everyone including your parents that you met your SO online?


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 30, 2006)

I met my boyfriend online (yes, me too!) on a forum a couple years ago. It was great talking to him online, even better on the phone, being with him in person is awesome!


----------



## lara (Apr 30, 2006)

I always manage to trump everyone when it comes to weird places to meet your S/O: we met on a square-rigger tall ship. I was crew, he was staff. Head over heels at first sight.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

met him online. We were friends 2 years before we dated. Then we met, fell in love, got married.


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2006)

I met my boyfriend at work. I was in Switzerland and landed a job at a hotel working in a restaurant, and he was working at the hotel doing a cooking apprenticeship. We got together about 2 weeks after meeting, I was so turned on by him!! Haha...it was a fling at first, but we've been together for 7 years now!


----------



## julievdveer (May 4, 2006)

I met my ex dh on the net while he was in Holland and I was in the US.  It's hard to believe that that has been 12 years ago---chat rooms barely even existed back then--LOL


----------

